# Get your Flash Fiction on bookPumper - Free Exposure for your Book



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

*bookPumper.com now gets an average of 17,000 page views per month.*

Ok guys,

If you'd like to get your book featured on bookPumper, follow these easy steps:

*1) Pick one of these photos:*























































*2) Write a very short story about the people in the photo. (100 to 400 words.) Include a catchy title for your fiction.*

*3) Paste your  short story right here in this thread. Make sure to include the number of the photo you picked. And make sure to include a link to the book you want featured. *

*That's it!* If you post your story in this thread, it will be featured on bookPumper. When your flash fiction is live on bP, your book will be featured in the sidebar. Your flash fiction will also be announced on bP's Facebook Page, Twitter Page, and Digg Page.

*First one is live here:*

http://bookpumper.com/2011/04/last-request-photo-flash-fiction/

Paul


----------



## JenniJames (Mar 26, 2011)

Aww.. man.  
Now I've got homework to do.  Lol!


----------



## SebastianDark (Apr 3, 2011)

Short story and everything else coming up shortly..


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JenniJames said:


> Aww.. man.
> Now I've got homework to do. Lol!


LOL! Jenni, just wing it. ;-)

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

SebastianDark said:


> Short story and everything else coming up shortly..


Sweet. This should be fun.

Paul


----------



## JenniJames (Mar 26, 2011)

Paul J Coleman said:


> LOL! Jenni, just wing it. ;-)
> 
> Paul


Okay, so the kid on the trampoline... totally reminds me of one of my embarrassing moments growing up (yeah, i was outgoing--i've a had a few more than the average kid. lol!) Anyhoo... I was in church in this gorgeous dress, and I totally had to pick my nose. Lol! You know when you just have to? Hey, I was 8 at the time. Anyway, I so thought I could hide it behind my hand and no one could tell what it was I was doing. Lol!

Epic fail. The guy I had a huge crush on (yes, I liked boys early) so reamed me for it. Lol! *blush*

Ahem. Anyway... I er, will go back to studying the pictures, yes? And not divulge too many unseemly facts about myself. Lol! 
Eeep.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JenniJames said:


> Okay, so the kid on the trampoline... totally reminds me of one of my embarrassing moments growing up (yeah, i was outgoing--i've a had a few more than the average kid. lol!) Anyhoo... I was in church in this gorgeous dress, and I totally had to pick my nose. Lol! You know when you just have to? Hey, I was 8 at the time. Anyway, I so thought I could hide it behind my hand and no one could tell what it was I was doing. Lol!


Actually, that's a pretty cool take on that photo. It's interesting how a memory can spring up like that.

Paul


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow! Impressive, Paul. What a fun contest!

#2 Last Request

Mairi had always had a crush on the singer and used to sit across the street from his parents chip shop in Paisley hoping he would come visit so she could see him. Perhaps she could even find a chip wrapper he had touched and frame it. When she heard that he was performing at Gastonbury, she knew she had to go. In the mob of the festival, perhaps she could get close to her beloved Paolo.

Iain and Joan said they'd drive down with her. The mobs were as thick as they expected. They were bumped and pummeled as Mairi elbowed her way through to near the front as the crowd roared. When Paolo began to sing Last Request, she screamed, "I have to get up there if it's the last thing I do."

Iain heaved her up with Joan's help, and a dozen hands held her aloft, moving her toward the barrier that separated the fans from the performers. Paolo, hunched and eyes closed as usual when he performed, opened his eyes and looked down at her. He smiled and winked.

As he crooned, "Lay down beside me..." she thought, OMG, I can just die now. This really is my last request.

It wasn't. Hands lowered her feet to squelch in the muddy ground. The song ended. The next weekend Mairi waited patiently in front of his parents' chip shop hoping the singer would come visit.

(Note: A really funny coincidence, when I was reading the board, I was listening to my favorite performance of Paolo Nutini's _Last Request_ which inspired the story. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCwI4mlFiTg )


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Jeanne,

I love it!  Ok, I'm posting something about book trailers right now.  And then I'll post your flash fiction.  Thank you for breaking the champagne bottle on the bow of the ship. ;-)

Paul


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Paul J Coleman said:


> Hey Jeanne,
> 
> I love it! Ok, I'm posting something about book trailers right now. And then I'll post your flash fiction. Thank you for breaking the champagne bottle on the bow of the ship. ;-)
> 
> Paul


Heh. You're very welcome. It was fun.


----------



## JenniJames (Mar 26, 2011)

*Picture #1

Boys and Their Toys*

I would never understand why Ryan insisted on buying the latest gadgets. How many times had I told him his phone had GPS already programmed into it? I jerked my belt into place and grimaced when he attached the new $200 device onto the window.

"It even looks ugly," I pointed out. "And huge." Good grief. Compared to the phone, it was like watching sports on our new giant flat screen TV. Who needs to be six feet from a huge TV? Wasn't the front row of a movie theater the dreaded spot? Why then must we endorse such neck craning activities in our own home?

"It's not huge." He chuckled and winked at me. "Besides, you never know, you may thank me for this later."

"Me?" I snorted and turned slightly adjusting my sunglasses on my head so he could see me better. "You think I'll thank you for that-that complete waste of money?"

Ryan laughed again.

I swear down I was going to throttle the man for being in such a good mood. "Seriously, look." I pulled his phone out of the consol between us and quickly navigated through to the GPS app. I'd made sure I programmed the address in earlier, spending hours on self help places online, so I didn't look like a fool for this moment. "See?" I smiled and showed him the map as it easily popped onto the screen. It matched his exactly. "See how easy that was? I told you we didn't need that stupid thing."

Ryan revved the engine as his seatbelt snickered into place. I caught his grin and I could tell in that second something about my plan had backfired.

"Julie&#8230;" his voice took on the 'sweetie,-I-love-it-when-you-think-you're-smarter-than-me' tone.

I wasn't about to hear his reasoning. No way. I was right and I knew it. "No, Ryan, to not use your phone when we're already paying so much extra for-"

"Jul-ie." His eyes sparkled.

Urk. He was not winning this one. "I mean, when will we actually pay off half this stuff? Have you thought of that?"

"Julie, sugar&#8230;" His grin deepened and that darn dimple played peek-a-boo.

I hated that dimple. Made him get away with everything. "What?" I asked as I folded my arms and defiantly rose an eyebrow. "What have you got to say that'll make me change my mind?" Prove me wrong, I dare you.

"Did you want to be the one to hold that up as I drove?"

Here's the link--
Eternity to read an excerpt or buy: http://authorjennijames.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=11&Itemid=33
Thank you so much!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Jenni,

Good stuff.  You know, this is kinda fun. ;-)

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey guys,

Make sure to include a link to the book you want featured.  

Paul


----------



## JenniJames (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh and I need a bio too.  

Right.  I'll amend it when the kids head to bed.  

It was fun!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Paul...I just wondered what is going on with the other reviews?  Are we still a go?


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Paul J Coleman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Make sure to include a link to the book you want featured.
> 
> Paul


Good point. Here ya go. 

http://www.amazon.com/Freedoms-Sword-ebook/dp/B004RUZPPY

Thanks, Paul. Things like this do make promotion more fun.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JeanneM said:


> Hi Paul...I just wondered what is going on with the other reviews? Are we still a go?


Hi Jeanne,

I'm still going to write a review of your book. There are three completed reviews waiting to post. I like to give the Featured Author two days or so to soak up the main page traffic.

But, the review chain is no more. Anyone who is currently working on a review can send it in, and it will be posted.

[email protected]

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> Thanks, Paul. Things like this do make promotion more fun.


I have to agree with you there. Plus, I think readers will love this stuff. It's like a little morsel to hook them in. ;-)

Paul


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Paul,

  Don't worry about mine.  I don't really need to have a review. I just wanted to make sure the one I did was all set to go for the author above me.  So sorry that this didn't work out the way you had hoped.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JeanneM said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Don't worry about mine. I don't really need to have a review. I just wanted to make sure the one I did was all set to go for the author above me. So sorry that this didn't work out the way you had hoped.


Ok, no worries. I honestly think this reboot is going to be way more fun. And something new for the readers.

Paul


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Paul J Coleman said:


> Hi Jeanne,
> 
> I'm still going to write a review of your book. There are three completed reviews waiting to post. I like to give the Featured Author two days or so to soak up the main page traffic.
> 
> ...


That's too bad, Paul although I understand why. It just didn't work out the way you hoped, but I enjoyed taking part.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> That's too bad, Paul although I understand why. It just didn't work out the way you hoped, but I enjoyed taking part.


Yes, reviewers would disappear in a ghostly manner. Quite mysterious.

Paul


----------



## BrentNichols (Mar 18, 2011)

Photo 3

Still Life With Wombat

Agent Foxtrot manoeuvred the tiny spybot down the alley with a combination of dead reckoning and bleeding-edge GPS technology. When he hit the switch it would take a single photo and self-destruct. The taxpayers would be out a million bucks. An awesome responsibility, but with perfect concentration he could-

"Daddy! Carmen saw this bird. Come look!"

He jumped, then swore. The problem with Omega-level security was that you couldn't tell your wife that Saturday was a really bad day to babysit. He forced a bland smile onto his face and turned.

"Yes, Samantha?"

"Carmen and I want to show you a-"

"Not now."

"But she saw this bird, and it went behind the-"

"NOT NOW!" She flinched back, startled, and he made himself smile again. "Daddy's busy. You two run along." When she just stared at him, he added, "Go ahead."

"But we want to go behind the-"

"FINE!"

She jumped and darted down the hall. He heard her muffled voice saying, "He says okay." Feet clattered across the floor, and the front door closed.

He sighed and returned to his monitor. James Bond, he was sure, never had to babysit. He nudged the spybot forward, watching the corresponding dot inch across his GPS screen. Luring one of the world's most dangerous spies to a meeting less than a block from his own house might seem like madness. However, he wasn't going to confront the mysterious figure known only as the Wombat. He was just going to get a photograph. A very, very expensive photograph.

He marched the spybot into position across from the oak tree. The Wombat was due any minute. There had been no question of trying a capture. The Wombat was cagey. Any sign of surveillance would spook him. Men in parked cars, cable vans, even children playing would cause him to vanish.

Agent Foxtrot frowned. Children. Surely the girls hadn't&#8230; No. He'd warned them not to go behind the church. He shook his head. His career was on the line, and they wanted to show him a bird?

A beep interrupted him. The motion detector by the cemetery had something. Something big. He leaned forward, hand poised on the switch. And hesitated. A million dollars was at stake. His career, his reputation. Still, what else could it be? He hit the switch.

And the photo filled his monitor. His jaw sagged.

On the lighter side, he had to admit it was a nice bird.

Book: Bert the Barbarian, by Brent Nichols

http://www.amazon.com/Bert-the-Barbarian-ebook/dp/B004W0JRIK


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JR Tomlin is live!

http://bookpumper.com/2011/04/last-request-photo-flash-fiction/

Good stuff.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Brent.  Good stuff.  It kind of has an "after effect" to it.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

#3
The bird always settled on the same headstone. We'd sneaked back to watch for it every day after school since the funeral. In the dying light of the sunset, a soft whir of wings would come, and then it would alight upon one arm of the marble cross over Stephanie's mother's grave. When the last dying ember of the sun slipped below the horizon, the black shape would lift silently to disappear above the tall elms.
Steph's hand was hard in mine on this evening, as we emerged from our cover and walked slowly toward the still-fresh grave. We stopped a few feet away, and the bird, without fear, slowly swiveled its head to fix us with one moist, obsidian eye.
A dark chill stole through me, and I tried to back away, but Steph dragged me forward one final step. As the edge of the sun winked out, the bird again spread its wings. Rising into the air, it abruptly altered its usual course and arced gracefully around to land upon my wrist.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Shoshana said:


> #3
> The bird always settled on the same headstone. We'd sneaked back to watch for it every day after school since the funeral. In the dying light of the sunset, a soft whir of wings would come, and then it would alight upon one arm of the marble cross over Stephanie's mother's grave. When the last dying ember of the sun slipped below the horizon, the black shape would lift silently to disappear above the tall elms.
> Steph's hand was hard in mine on this evening, as we emerged from our cover and walked slowly toward the still-fresh grave. We stopped a few feet away, and the bird, without fear, slowly swiveled its head to fix us with one moist, obsidian eye.
> A dark chill stole through me, and I tried to back away, but Steph dragged me forward one final step. As the edge of the sun winked out, the bird again spread its wings. Rising into the air, it abruptly altered its usual course and arced gracefully around to land upon my wrist.


Shoshana, what is the title of your story?

Paul


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

photo # 6

*Waiting*

Mary Ann watched the people crossing the road. Where was Mommy? Why hadn't she come for her yet? _I should be patient. Mommy always tells me that good things come to those who wait. But she has been in the store for the longest time. She told me to wait over here with Daddy, but now I've lost him too. He told me not to wander off. They are going to be so mad at me._

Mary Ann turned around and saw some businessmen talking. She guessed that was why none of them tried to help her. _They are busy and I'm not supposed to interrupt grownups when they are talking. I hope they stop talking soon and notice me. I hope someone helps me soon. _ Mary Ann turned back to watch the store across the road. She knew Mommy would be coming out soon. _She has been gone so long. I hope she isn't mad at me._

The men stopped talking and Mary Ann turned to ask them for help. But they started talking again without noticing her. She heard one of them more clearly than the others. He had a deep, booming voice. "Yup, it was a real shame, it was." Another man chimed in softly, "Yeah, I guess it was a real young kid too. Her father was supposed to be watching her. She ran out into the street after her mother. Guess it was just about a year ago it happened. So tragic to lose a child that way."

Mary Ann turned back to watch the store across the street. _Where is Mommy? Why won't she come? I've been waiting so long._


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow Jeanne, I love it.  Very spooky.

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh, and which book do you want featured?

Paul


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you! I was so afraid as I've never done anything like that before and was nervous about posting.

Since you have the Pet Psychic book, that would be fine.  I really only have the little children's book in verse and don't know if it is anything people would be interested in.  Thank you so much, Paul.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JeanneM said:


> Thank you! I was so afraid as I've never done anything like that before and was nervous about posting.
> 
> Since you have the Pet Psychic book, that would be fine. I really only have the little children's book in verse and don't know if it is anything people would be interested in. Thank you so much, Paul.


Ok, cool. By the way, have you read The Vane Sisters? That pretty much scares me to death:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Vane_Sisters

Paul


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

No, I've never heard of it, but I'll go take a look.


----------



## Chris Strange (Apr 4, 2011)

*Blast Off* - #6

Alice wondered how the car had got inside the building and decided it must have been left by the Martians. Martians were sneaky like that. Alice had only seen a Martian once, outside her bedroom window, but when she'd gone to show her parents it was gone. She stopped talking about it after Daddy told her off.

Her parents started talking with the car salesman, so Alice slipped away. No matter what, they'd end up arguing about how much they'd spent. Grown-ups were like that. Shouting about boring things when something fantastic was happening right under their noses.

With a quick glance back to make sure Mommy and Daddy were still occupied, Alice eased open the car door and slipped inside. It was even more impressive inside than she had imagined. Dozens of levers and knobs decorated the dashboard. The numbers on the dial only went up to 120mph, but she knew that was just to keep its true purpose a secret.

There was a shout from outside the car. Alice froze, sure she'd been caught, but it wasn't so. Daddy had his hands in the air and was yelling at Mommy. In return Mommy waved a brochure under his nose, and the salesman tried to back away into a corner. Their argument had attracted the attention of the whole room.

Tears prickled in Alice's eyes, but she wiped them away. She supposed she would miss her parents, like she missed the budgie that flew away when Daddy left the cage open, but it was for the best.

The Martians had left the keys in the car for her. She didn't have her toothbrush, but maybe no one made you clean your teeth on Mars. She wondered how long the journey would be.

She glanced at her parents one last time. The salesman was trying to calm them down, but it wasn't working. Mommy had her stubborn look on, the one that meant she wasn't going to back down. That was okay. Alice didn't like goodbyes.

She took hold of the keys and her tummy fluttered. Countdown.

"T minus three," she whispered.

Daddy tore a pamphlet in half and threw it at the feet of the salesman.

"Two."

Mommy began to sob.

"One."

The salesman spotted her, but it was too late. She turned the key.

"Blast off."

###
The Converted: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004WDZAJW


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow, another good one.  Thank you CR.

Paul


----------



## JJayKamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks, Paul! Here's my offering:

Picture #6

Metropolitan Getaway

Bill Wilson only half-listened to the salesman's spiel.
"The Metropolitan is the car of the future, I tell you. It's a joy to steer, and it will save you four dollars a week on gas. Why, Mr. Wilson, it practically pays for itself!" 
The fellow droned on, attached to Bill's side like a leech in a storm-gray sport coat, but Bill's thoughts drifted elsewhere. Helen was accosting him with her usual accusatory glare, and Cindy...well, he didn't exactly know where she'd wandered off to, but he didn't much care. Bill's focus aimed low at the hood of the Nash automobile in front of him. _Forty-one miles to the gallon will do_, he thought. In whichever crazy year he alighted, surely it couldn't be so bad as to need more gas economy than this Metropolitan. The car would fit the bill, and although it wasn't roomy by any stretch of the imagination, he figured he could fit his clothes in the passenger seat, maybe his bathrobe and slippers. What else would he need? "Certainly they have tooth brushes in the future," Bill mused.
"What, dear?" Helen's shrill voice cut through his reverie.
"Nothing, darling." Bill looked up at his spouse of nine years and once again loathed the day he'd met Helen Lamb at the Value-Rite off Airport Way. _Better make sure you end up in a year where she's dead_, Bill thought.

And here's the link to my book, _The Bayman's Bride_:


Edited to add: Wow, I just read C.R.'s entry, and it's spooky how similar our stories are! I SWEAR that I just started writing furiously as soon as I read Paul's rules, and didn't stop to read anyone else's stories. Very strange! How did we both get the toothbrush thing? That's sooooooo weird! Can anyone say Twilight Zone? Literally?


----------



## Chris Strange (Apr 4, 2011)

> Wow, I just read C.R.'s entry, and it's spooky how similar our stories are! I SWEAR that I just started writing furiously as soon as I read Paul's rules, and didn't stop to read anyone else's stories. Very strange! How did we both get the toothbrush thing? That's sooooooo weird! Can anyone say Twilight Zone? Literally?


There must be subliminal advertising in that picture sponsored by the Global Toothbrush Corporations. We must tell the people of this conspiracy!


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Picture 5: Life at the ATM

"No, Joe. I'm telling you, it'll be easy. She's got a black and gold checked blouse. I'm standing right here, watching her. Her pin is, like, 1234. Doh. What an idiot." Janine whispered into her cell phone.
"Are you sure she didn't notice you?"
"What's to notice? I'm with Miss Spandex-under-Jeans here. No way. When she turns, I'll shove her. You grab the purse. That's it." 
She killed the call as the brunette turned away from the ATM and glanced up. 
Straight into the brunette's eyes.
"Doh." Sunlight glinted off the .33 in the brunette's hand.
"Wh-wha-what are you doing?"
"My account seems a bit short of cash today. How about a loan?"

Some days, nothing works right. Not even the victim.

The Vital Principle (Second Sons Inquiry Agency Mystery)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OR1GQ2/

Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Link for Against Her Fading Hour: http://www.amazon.com/Against-Her-Fading-Hour-ebook/dp/B004IPPKZS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1303650871&sr=8-1

Diving (photo #2)

It was the culmination of years of planning. The Guinness Book of World Records listing for "Biggest Stage Dive without a Reason to Stage Dive."

Three years ago, Janie had stopped going to college. Her grades had been mediocre. She was probably going to get her BA in English. Or was it History? She couldn't remember anymore. She had just stopped school. College had become purposeless. The prospect of the dismal job market after all that work had stifled her.

She had gone to a bad concert in her senior year. Some punk rock garbage. Mostly just banging on instruments. But when the guy dove into the crowd, they caught him and everybody went crazy. Janie thought that must be the coolest feeling. But Janie wasn't in a band and she didn't play any instruments. She just sort of did what she did. Kind of boring, but not even interesting enough to be boring.

Back in her dorm, she Googled and Bing-ed and she Amazon-ed and she bought a copy of The Guinness Book of World Records. She searched and searched. Longest Stage Dive. Highest Stage Dive. Most Flips while Stage Diving. Most Stage Dives in One Concert. Most Stage Dives by One Person.

Then it hit her. Biggest Stage Dive without a Reason to Stage Dive. It was genius, she thought.

Years of petitioning Guinness. Years of gathering her sort-of friends. No more school for her.

The day finally came. She had asked nearly 400 people to come. Twenty-seven showed up. No matter. This was the first, so the act mattered, not the number.

There was a stage and a microphone. Janie took it. "Everybody ready?" she said. Her voice sounded strange to her. It wasn't overly exuberant, but it sure did have something that it hadn't had all through college. Purpose, she thought. The crowd cheered meekly.

"Three, then I go," she said. "One. Two." A deep breath. "Three." She dropped the microphone and dove on the twenty-seven people. They caught her. Of course they caught her. But then they cheered. They cheered loudly. They hollered. They whooted. They raised their arms and jumped up and down. Janie felt their unmistakable hands and fingers all over her body, but she felt something else too. It welled inside her. It built.

She screamed from the pit of her gut, a yelp like none she had ever made.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I emailed my review. I hope it will be put up. Is it all right if I post it on Smashwords and Amazon?


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JJayKamp said:


> Edited to add: Wow, I just read C.R.'s entry, and it's spooky how similar our stories are! I SWEAR that I just started writing furiously as soon as I read Paul's rules, and didn't stop to read anyone else's stories. Very strange! How did we both get the toothbrush thing? That's sooooooo weird! Can anyone say Twilight Zone? Literally?


That is great. You guys are making that girl into a powerful little ghost. 

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> I emailed my review. I hope it will be put up. Is it all right if I post it on Smashwords and Amazon?


Absolutely. No problem.

Paul


----------



## stepartdesigns (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Paul,

I would like to add my story to BookPumper.com. I chose picture #1.

The book I'd like reviewed is Trouble Down South and Other Stories -- http://www.amazon.com/Trouble-South-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B004SUR600/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2

Title: Interstate 95

I-95 seemed like a black hole at six thirty in the morning. Ephraim had been walking along the Interstate for over an hour since his last hitchhike, and his back was feeling the effects from carrying his backpack containing all his worldly possessions.

An occasional car would pass by, Ephraim holding out his thumb for a ride. There were no takers, so he walked on. His feet were weighted down with his Army-issued combat boots that he still wore even though his tour was over, along with his Army fatigues that were soiled and tattered in places.

Ephraim walked for another hour and a half, the morning sun lighting up the sky. A short distance ahead he saw flashes of light, but he could not make out exactly what it was. He blinked his eyes trying to focus them to get a better look.

As he got closer, he noticed the flashes of light were fire coming from the rear of a car that had crashed into the guard rail and landed in the ditch. Flames had ignited at the rear of the car, and without thinking, he slipped off his backpack and ran to the driver's side.

Inside was a female. He looked down to see her legs pinned under the dashboard. He paused, trying to think what to do to get her out. The flames were intensifying, and he didn't have much time. He slid in beside the woman and leaned down to see how her legs were pinned in. The seat was pushed forward pressing her legs against the dashboard.

"I'm gonna need to move this seat back," he told her as she drifted in and out of consciousness.

He reached down and jerked the lever and slowly pushed the seat backwards, releasing her legs. He took her left arm and swung it around his shoulder and then reached behind her back and pulled her out of the car through the driver's side. He picked her up and carried her to the other side of the road and lay her down in a grassy area.

"Ma'am," he said, tapping her face lightly. "Can you hear me?"

"Um," the woman moaned. "Johnathan&#8230;Johnathan?"

"Johnathan? Who's that?" he asked before she drifted out of consciousness.

He stood up and walked around examining the crash site for signs of another victim but didn't see anyone.


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Photos 6-5-4-3-2-1

No One Left to Help

I was driving a Nash Metropolitan, but it wasn't today, it was in the 1950s, the men were all wearing coats and ties and had short hair, but when I turned a corner it was today again, and I saw some girls at an ATM machine, and I thought, hmmm, maybe I should stop to get some cash, so I stopped the car down the street in front of a park where there was a kids' birthday party, and I saw a little boy on a trampoline, but he wasn't jumping, he was sitting and crying, so I went to see if he was hurt, but he told me he was OK and that he was crying because he had just got back from his grandmother's funeral and at the cemetery he'd seen two girls in front of a giant oak, the girls were dressed in white, one held a stick and one held a blackbird, and the girl with the blackbird spoke to him in French, she told him, _"On est au cimetiere parce que mon oiseau va mourir"_ and I said "It's okay, don't worry about it, you were probably just dreaming, there's nothing to worry about," and then I heard music, it was a rock band, I turned around and there was a crowd of people dancing and jumping to the throbbing of the music, it was Prince, and he was singing Sly Stone's "Thank You Falettinme B Mice Elf Agin," but suddenly I was back in the car, it wasn't the Nash, though, and you were in the passenger seat holding a Geiger counter and you were repeating "No, everybody's dead, everybody's dead, everybody's dead," because I wanted to turn around and go back to help and then you said, "There's no one left to help, just keep driving, we can only save ourselves now," and then I woke up.

The Telescope Builder: http://amzn.to/cvTi2k


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Paul J Coleman said:


> Shoshana, what is the title of your story?
> 
> Paul


Oh, good grief. Leave it to me to forget something like that. Thanks, Paul!

The title is "The Messenger."

And, although my signature contains links, here is the main Amazon book link:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004V55MO4


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

JeanneM said:


> photo # 6
> 
> *Waiting*
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, that one just gave me a shiver!!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the great response guys.  Good stuff.

Paul


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Paul J Coleman said:


> JR Tomlin is live!
> 
> http://bookpumper.com/2011/04/last-request-photo-flash-fiction/
> 
> Good stuff.


Thanks, Paul!


----------



## jasonmtucker (Mar 14, 2011)

This is fun!

Photo #6: "Feeding Lizzie"

"I don't like it here," Lizzie said. "It doesn't feel nice."
"Don't be silly." Her mother's shrill voice edged toward anger. "You stay put while I talk with your daddy and Mister Burke. Everything's going to be fine. Momma will make everything right."
"But my arm," Lizzie said. The wool coat she wore over her injury made the wound itch.
"You just leave that on and don't think about it," her mother said. "I promise you, it's going to be okay."
"I don't know about that," Lizzie said, but she listened and stayed where she was.
The showroom was large and the outer walls were glass. Her dad used to call it an eyesore, whatever that meant. It stank of leather, sweat and cigarette smoke inside - and that made it a nose-sore to Lizzie.
More people arrived and all had serious looks on their faces just like her daddy and her mother. She knew some of them. Her plump art teacher Mrs. Roy was there and so was Father Clement. Some were crying and bleeding. Lizzie shrank toward the rear wall when she saw all the blood. People kept coming until her daddy and Mister Burke had to lock the doors and turn them away even though they howled and cried for someone to let them into the building.
Through the screams outside and the fog of chatter inside she could make out a little of what the adults were saying. End of the world, some people said. Undead said another, but Lizzie wasn't sure what that meant. If something was undead, then surely it must mean that it was alive. Right?
Lizzie didn't really care.
She was hungry and her arm itched worse than ever; those were the important things. Her mother kept looking over at her with pursed lips so Lizzie would know enough not to remove the jacket. They'd gone over that before they got to the showroom. Lizzie had already had a tough day, what with the mailman biting her arm, so a little more time in the coat would be bearable.
The hunger wasn't as easy to hide though.
And the blood suddenly didn't seem so bad. Mrs. Roy's fleshy body looked as tasty as any Easter ham her mother had ever made. Lizzie smacked her lips and began to lurch toward her teacher.

Here's the link to my short collection: Blood, Magic & a Concubine - http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Magic-Concubine-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B004S2L51E/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1


----------



## JenniJames (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay, i've updated mine and added the link.

So exciting.
When will you start using them?

Jenni


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JenniJames said:


> Okay, i've updated mine and added the link.
> 
> So exciting.
> When will you start using them?
> ...


Hey Jenni,

I'll probably post one every couple of days. I want to give the featured book a chance to soak up some traffic. First one is already live:

http://bookpumper.com/2011/04/last-request-photo-flash-fiction/

Paul


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

I think this new approach is a logical one, considering the glitches of the prior. I'm a little disappointed, however, because I'm really not a short story writer. I know it's something I could (should) practice, but at the moment, I'm trying to promote my Kindle book, The Enemy We Know, and I'm working feverishly to finish the second in the series.

Still, I did enjoy reading those that are already posted and I'll check back to see the new ones as they come out. 

Will you still be posting the reviews that were already sent in though? I feel like I put a good effort into reading and writing mine and I hope that wasn't lost. Oh well. . .  sometimes adjustments have to be made, right?

Thank you for the opportunities you're offering indie authors! It's appreciated!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Mysterygirl said:


> Will you still be posting the reviews that were already sent in though? I feel like I put a good effort into reading and writing mine and I hope that wasn't lost. Oh well. . . sometimes adjustments have to be made, right?


Hey Donna,

Reviews that were sent in will definitely be posted. By the way, you should give this new one a try. I really think it hooks the reader into you, your style, your books. It does for me anyway. ;-)

Paul


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

My short story is for picture #4. The little boy who seems to be crying in the trampoline while the other children continue to play.
It's 258 words. I hope it's well received.
*---------------------------------------------------------------*
Paul sat in the midst of the other children's laughter and could think of nothing else but the pain that was forcing tears out of his eyes. 
Not a second earlier his new friend Charlie had elbowed him right across the jaw, and judging by the nonexistent apology that usually 
followed an accident like this during play, it was obviously on purpose. 
This meant war.
Paul had no other choice but to escalate this to pantsing Charlie in front of everybody else. The proper response to being hit would 
not be to retaliate in kind; but in a different kind. Everybody would see Charlie's underwear and Charlie would be mortified, maybe leading 
to years of couch time over the matter. He took his face out of his hands and saw no tears. This changed everything. If he hadn't cried then the offence Charlie had given was less than Paul judged it was earlier, hence the allotted retribution would also have to be lessened. 
What would now be appropriate given he hadn't looked like a babby-lala in front of everybody?
The choice was taken from him when Charlie, oblivious to any of the drama racing through Paul's head bounced three inches from Paul. 
Without thinking Paul's hand whipped out and took Charlie down, bringing peals of surprised laughter from Charlie.
"That was awesome!" Charlie yelled, "do it again!"
"I can't you'd be expecting it." Paul answered and started jumping up beside his new friend. Charlie joined in and both forgot everything 
but the exhilaration of the temporary flight the trampoline always had.
*---------------------------------------------------------------*

My book is Mad Gods Redux
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QOA768


----------



## datinman (Nov 29, 2010)

*A State of Disorder (Photo number 6)
*
Doctor Pradhurst sighed. "Helena, how long have you been coming here?"
"Nine years," Helena replied hesitantly, knowing where this was going.
"And how often have I lied to you?"
"Uh..."
"As far as you know?"
"Oh. Never. As far as I know."
"So why would I lie now? Why would I say he's not here if he's really here?"
"He said you'd say that. He told me to bring you proof, and I brought it. Here it is." Helena pulled out a photograph and passed it to him. Doctor Pradhurst looked with curiosity at the photo, but couldn't see the 'proof' Helena was speaking of. She picked up on the fact the doctor wasn't convinced.
"It's right there! In the photo." Doctor Pradhurst frowned, but Helena now sat up to better point him out.
"Here, see? Right behind me. He's standing right beside the reporter from the Sheffield Daily."
"What's he wearing?"
"Can't you see?"
"The photo's black and white. What I mean is, describe the colors of his clothing."
"Well, his shirt is beige, and the tie is brown and black. You can see the stripes, right?" She didn't wait for confirmation. His suit is a light brown, and his fedora is black. It was his only suit, and I remember him telling me that he had purchased it especially for the wedding."
Helena leaned back and smiled. "See?"
Doctor Pradhurst 'saw'. Poor Helena's father was gruesomely murdered in front of her eyes when she was only two.

Hope you liked it!

My book is "The Eye of the Idol" and here's the link:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003Z0D1MG
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003Z0D1MG


----------



## lee27 (Mar 3, 2011)

This is an inspired idea! Thanks for the chance to participate. -- Lindsay

___________________________

photo #1: Driving Lessons

Never trust anyone or anything, because life is a screwed-up, buggy process. Pitfalls and pratfalls await the fools. However, I am not a fool.

An example: when I travel, I triangulate.

I get directions from my cell phone, my onboard GPS, and a stand-alone GPS. When those three agree, I proceed with confidence. When two agree, I go with the majority. People who get lost make me laugh. Pratfalls and pitfalls await the fools.

But-and this proves that I am right about life-today they DISAGREE. In a rational world, disagreement about the most efficient route from point A to point B would be impossible. In this world, I should have seen it coming.

My car cannot drive itself (though that time is coming, only fools think it is not). If it could, I would be in even worse trouble. Intelligent cars? Ha.

Where in God's name do those GPS systems think am I going? Where do they think I am? I ask them over and over, but they cannot give me a single answer.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

So what happens now Paul? Is there a schedule of when our story is to be featured on bookPumper?


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

athanos said:


> So what happens now Paul? Is there a schedule of when our story is to be featured on bookPumper?


I'm battling the flu. But I will be posting in the next few days.

Paul


----------



## Tara Shuler (Apr 24, 2011)

Image #5

*The Stalker*

Jessica fumbled inside her jumbled purse and located her wallet. Slinging her purse back over her shoulder, she pulled out her ATM card and shoved it into the slot. Anxiously, she glanced behind her. She'd had the sensation of being followed ever since she left work, and now it was more intense than ever. She finally got through the irritating web of choices and withdrew her cash, stuffing it into her wallet and jamming her wallet back into her purse. She threw another quick glance over her shoulder, and headed back down the street.

_Why did my car have to break down?_ she thought. _Today of all days?_

She thought she heard footsteps behind her, but when she turned around, no one was there. She increased her pace, but her wedge heeled shoes pinched her feet and made it difficult to walk. The sound of footsteps behind her increased in tempo, matching hers. Another frantic glance behind her yielded no results. Her anxiety mounted.

She dashed up the steps and searched through the mess in her purse, vowing to clean it out if only she could make it safely inside her house. She located the keys, but her trembling hands dropped them. They clinked loudly on the porch, and when she bent over to retrieve them, another hand touched hers. She recoiled, startled.

Slowly, she turned her eyes toward the stranger. His dark eyes met hers, and behind his crimson lips she saw two sharp fangs glinting menacingly.

"I believe you dropped these," the stranger said, his hand extended, her keys resting in his palm.

She gulped, and reached for them.

"Th-thank you," she muttered, her voice breaking.

"It was my pleasure," he replied politely, bowing slightly.

With that, the mysterious stranger turned and walked away.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Hope you feel better soon Paul. Sorry to hear you're feeling under the weather.

Maybe you've been spending too much time at your computer, you caught 
a "ahem" a, uhm, *virus...*.   *sorry I HAD to do it.*

I couldn't resist. Feel better though.
Thanks for your efforts with bookPumper & obvious 
enthusiasm to help other kindle authors out. 
It's appreciated


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

*Photo 6.*
*Strawberry sodas and Gasoline​*
by Bill Hovey​
http://tiny.cc/ntbl3

Hi, my name is Dot and I'm eight and a half. Yup, that's me looking back at you from the bottom right

of the photo. And you may as well take another photo if you like because I have a feeling we're going to

be here awhile. My Dad and I at least. You feel free to throw the photo away anytime it gets on your

nerves, as it has mine.

You see, it's time to replace our old beater and this is the forth dealership my father has hauled me in

to. If you're wondering who he is, he's the tall guy off to the left of the photo. He has his head tilted at

some papers the salesperson is showing him. I think the head- tilt is something men do to pretend they

are paying attention. That's what Mom tells me anyways.

Dad tells me it's for my own good to go through this process though. You gotta stay on top of these

sales people, Dot. They try to pull the wool over your eyes and next thing you know you're driving home

some piece of junk that you never wanted in the first place. And most importantly, sweetie, you have to

learn how to Negotiate!

I should have negotiated a way to stay home today.

Every dealership we've been too, before we go in, Daddy says the same thing. Watch Dad work his

magic.

I'm glad he doesn't take his magic on the road.

We go in and run through the same stuff with each car dealer: How much mileage does she get? How

much horsepower does she have? What's type of warranty she's got? What kinda deal can you do for

me?

From what I understand, we had one car that we were supposed to look at before we left the house

Today. It was a pretty red car that was supposed to be perfect for our family. It had good mileage, one

was big enough, and it looked really nice.

I have a feeling that we'll probably go back and get that car anyways. Daddy will get as tired as I am

Right now and hopefully give up.

Daddy is shaking his head now and telling me it's time to go to the next dealer

After we get the car, daddy promised he would take us for strawberry sodas.

Boy, I'll sure need one by that time.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

athanos said:


> Maybe you've been spending too much time at your computer, you caught
> a "ahem" a, uhm, *virus...*.


Probably true! ;-)

Paul


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Steve Silkin said:


> Photos 6-5-4-3-2-1


You did them all!!  LOL Smarty pants. I'm going to sign off now and go sit in the corner and hate you for awhile, K? K bye. 

Paul, get better soon. The flu is nasty stuff. Don't worry about your thread, we will take it over um...watch over it for you.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JeanneM said:


> Paul, get better soon. The flu is nasty stuff. Don't worry about your thread, we will take it over um...watch over it for you.


LOL, thanks Jeanne. ;-)

Paul


----------



## Die$el (Apr 24, 2011)

Something humorous and a revival of stream of consciousness...XD

Number 5

Don Mess Widdah Hoh Widdah Manneh
...load the frig up already and shut the hell up bitch stop talking on the friggin telephone god this is so friggin annoying now which button should I press the left or the right enter nice okay now on to the next step um dududu eye-di time nine owe to won oh mah friggin god would you just shut up and what is it now withdraw money and oh god I feel like shitting and hurry the friggin up and finally damnit enter and punch a hundred twenty bucks and cha ching cha ching in my pockets and is that a friggin zit on my chin and what the hell am I doing here and why is she still talking about that motherfriggin crap like no one cares about your Walmart clothes okay honey they trashin ugly and look at you you skinny as mah fingah get some friggin meat and fat in your bones and okay now to take out my card and okay good now where's my friggin car at&#8230;

And my book:
The Blank Album
http://www.amazon.com/Blank-Album-Vinh-Khoi/dp/1460900227/


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

JeanneM said:


> You did them all!!  LOL Smarty pants. I'm going to sign off now and go sit in the corner and hate you for awhile, K? K bye.


i liked yours, too, though, yours was good, no need to be hatin' ...

(uh, but, by the way, did you notice i did all six _in one sentence_? ... ok, you can start hatin' again if you need to ...)


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

OK...all 6 in one sentence?  I'm afraid that require one hating session with my friends, Ben & Jerry.    I'm glad you liked mine.  That will shorten the hating session.


----------



## ChristopherDavidPetersen (Mar 24, 2011)

Photo Number 6

*Mommy's Shiny Flask*

"Yeah, that's me when I was six years old... What? I didn't tell you this story. Well... pull up a stool and have a listen to this..."

"Mommy and I were on our way home from church bingo. Mommy had been sipping juice all night from a shiny flask she always kept hidden in her purse. She must have been _REAL_ thirsty that night 'cuz she drank nearly the whole thing."

"Father Murphy offered to drive us home, but mommy was in such a good mood, she insisted she would drive herself. And that's when I learned mommy was such a good dancer 'cuz she danced all the way to the car."

"I don't think father Murphy liked mommy's dancing 'cuz he was shaking his head. Mommy smiled at him and drove off as she made a brand new driveway thru the front yard. Mommy's so clever."

"The photo? I'm getting to that&#8230; be patient, silly&#8230; So, mommy was driving through town and saw the store that sells all that juice&#8230; you know, the kind in her shiny flask. She tried to slow down by pressing her foot on the brake, only it wasn't a brake she was pressing. Mommy accidentally pressed the wrong pedal and we speeded across the street like lightening, over a gigantic curb and through a small parking lot."

"Mommy was such a good driver 'cuz she was turning that steering wheel like she was spinning the wheel on a great ship. And boy could she work those pedals 'cuz every time I looked down, both her feet were pressing the great big pedal on the right, making us go even faster."

"But then, the store window just leaped in front of us, only it wasn't the juice store. No-sir-ee. Mommy picked the store next to the juice store to park, but she didn't park in the parking lot either. Mommy parked in the showroom of the Chrysler store. She just crashed right through that big ole window and stopped in front of a salesman's desk."

"Mommy was so funny&#8230; do you know what she said to the salesmen? She said, 'how much for a trade in?'

"After that, all the men came over to talk to mommy about her trade in&#8230; you know, the salesmen, the police, the newspaper men (he took the photo), even the juice store owner wanted to help. Poor mommy. She had so much help, she was getting confused and angry."

"I don't think mommy ever did get her juice."

For more silliness, please visit my blog page at: christopherdavidpetersen dot wordpress dot com

or just click the link below:

http://christopherdavidpetersen.wordpress.com/cdp-daily/

-Toodles xoxo

And here's my book:
"Tear in Time"
http://christopherdavidpetersen.wordpress.com/bookstore/tear-in-time/


----------



## lee27 (Mar 3, 2011)

Paul J Coleman said:


> I'm battling the flu. But I will be posting in the next few days.


Take care and feel better. This is a really good idea, and it will wait.

Lindsay


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

Photo #1
"The B***h"

We were up the freeway in Minnesota, going to superior Wisconsin to see the in-laws and get some fishin' done. I approached Duluth when we realized that some Starbucks sounded good, nothing like a quick caffeine shot to start the day.

Problem was that the fancy navigational system on our rental car was to complex for me to use to find a Starbucks. So my wife pulled out her android phone and looked up Starbucks and hit navigation to get us there.

Unfortunately it was then that she realized she had the wrong idea. She had lived away from her home state long enough to forget that the coffee to get here was Caribou. Also unfortunately, we didn't know how to cancel that route on her phone, why do they make these things so complicated?

So we pulled out yet another navigational system that we fixed to the windshield. Now we where off! on our way to java perfection!

One problem, those damn talking computers lit up when we deviated from the route. All in the same female voice saying, "your going the wrong way, turn around. Recalculating route," etc...

No matter what button we pushed, the b***h just wouldn't shut up. Could she not get the hint that we just wanted to get a quick coffee and we would be back on our original route?

We dealt with the B***h until we got our coffee and we headed on our way. Good thing was, when we got to the Caribou, that device had completed its route and turned off on its own. Problem was, no matter where we went the B***h on the phone wouldn't because we weren't headed that way anymore.

So we went all the way into Wisconsin, with her in our ear, until our technologically wise 8 year old fixed it for us.

http://www.amazon.com/Man-Past-path-nowhere-ebook/dp/B00422LFKG

My name is Travis Haselton I apologize if you don't like the language. I will be happy to remove if it isn't acceptable.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

lee27 said:


> Take care and feel better. This is a really good idea, and it will wait.
> 
> Lindsay


Thanks Lindsay. I am coming back to life a bit. ;-)

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Keryl's review is live!

http://bookpumper.com/2011/04/shifting-fate-not-a-fan/

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Thea's blog streak is Live!

http://bookpumper.com/2011/04/whats-in-a-threat-anyway-blog-streak/

Paul


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Paul J Coleman said:


> Keryl's review is live!
> 
> http://bookpumper.com/2011/04/shifting-fate-not-a-fan/
> 
> Paul


How exciting. I'll go take a look.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Paul J Coleman said:


> Hey Jenni,
> 
> I'll probably post one every couple of days. I want to give the featured book a chance to soak up some traffic. First one is already live:
> 
> ...


Paul, I didn't thank you for posting my flash story the other day. It got some nice comments over there.

By the way, are you still doing reviews? I wasn't quite sure which direction you're going in now. Just wondering.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> Paul, I didn't thank you for posting my flash story the other day. It got some nice comments over there.
> 
> By the way, are you still doing reviews? I wasn't quite sure which direction you're going in now. Just wondering.


Hi Jeanne, no worries. I'm going to see how this whole flash fiction thing goes. I think it might be a bit more fun for readers. But reviews will still be posted.

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Jenni's flash fiction is live!

http://bookpumper.com/2011/04/boys-and-their-toys-photo-flash-fiction/

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Brent is live!

http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/still-life-with-wombat/

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Shoshana is live!

http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/the-messenger-photo-flash-fiction/

Paul


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Fun to see these going up.    Love the flash fiction!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JeanneM said:


> Fun to see these going up.  Love the flash fiction!


Hey Jeanne, me too. I hope it's like a snack that readers can't resist. ;-)

Paul


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

From the comments people are posting, it seems they are really enjoying them.  I had to giggle a little though.  One of my favorite stories was the guy trying to get that million dollar photo and the kids ruined his shot.  I think people read it too fast as one thought he was going to shoot the kids and another thought the kids were the killers.  It gave me a much needed chuckle.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JeanneM said:


> From the comments people are posting, it seems they are really enjoying them. I had to giggle a little though. One of my favorite stories was the guy trying to get that million dollar photo and the kids ruined his shot. I think people read it too fast as one thought he was going to shoot the kids and another thought the kids were the killers. It gave me a much needed chuckle.


LOL, that is great. As long as everyone is happy. 

Paul


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Hey Paul, thanks so much! I am honored to be a part of your project.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Shoshana said:


> Hey Paul, thanks so much! I am honored to be a part of your project.


Hey Shoshana, no worries. Very cool.

Paul


----------



## carolco (Apr 15, 2011)

Here is my entry:

Photo 1:
TWO LEFT HANDS

"Jeff Bower suffered from a very serious condition: he had two left hands. When our paper asked if we could accompany Jeff on a recreational drive around his home town one Saturday morning, he graciously agreed. With our correspondent sitting in the front passenger seat and snapping pictures, Mr. Bower showed off his driving prowess. For instance, he was able to use three GPS devices at once: one on the windshield, another in the dashboard, and the third in his cell phone, which Jeff held in his second left hand. Unfortunately, this joyride did not end well. This photo was taken by our correspondent about one minute before Jeff hit an eighteen wheeler carrying gasoline. The camera was the only thing, living or inanimate, that survived the resulting explosion. This is a grim reminder for all of us: put away your cell while driving!"

Here is the link to my book "Intoxication" by Tim Kizer

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004V49L24/

Tim Kizer


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeanne is Live!!

http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/waiting-photo-flash-fiction/

Paul


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta (Feb 18, 2011)

Photo 1

*"Decontamination"*

Paul and Ann dont´n know where to go. The technological gadgets use to tell _how_ to go, but not _where_. Paul has not seen any news on the television, announcing a festival, or surf contest... so he is lost. That´s why he asked Ann to find answers in the GPS. Didn´t this stuff use to tell us where to go?

Still, they have put on the road. Still have some initiative. They don´t know, but within half an hour they will have decontaminated their dependency and will open the windows of their car and will take the sun and will forget all the technology. Paul and Ann will just enjoy the World, the nature and themselves.

Of course... until they return to the city.
________________________

This is my link!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/b004o6mt3m

Thanks!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you Paul!!  This is so exciting!


----------



## Gail M Baugniet (Apr 12, 2011)

#6 Nash Rambler
On the way to a wedding, we drove past a car dealership. Daddy talked Mom into letting him stop to check out the new cars on display. 
While the salesman explained to Daddy how the Nash would get over 41 miles to the gallon, Mom glared at him while tapping her foot. She'd told him mutiple times she wanted a van for grocery shopping and hauling us kids to Brownies and softball games.
I didn't care what kind of car they bought, as long as it had those wide, white circles around the middle of each tire. My cousin used the space on her dad's car tires to play tic-tac-toe with her friends. I couldn't wait to invite my friends over after we got our new car.

My novel is available in trade book and Kindle format at:
http://www.amazon.com/EVERY-ACTION-There-Consequences-ebook/dp/B004VT3QRU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302387350&sr=1-3


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JeanneM said:


> Thank you Paul!! This is so exciting!


No worries, Jeanne. Fun!

Paul


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Picture #1:

Directions in the Country

Jack stared down at his on-board GPS.

The machine intoned. "Turn left in one quarter of a mile."

Tom waved his cell phone. "Don't listen to it. My GPS on the cell phone says we need to go another mile."

Jack grunted. "I'm driving. We'll go by my GPS."

Tom shook his head at his older brother. "Your GPS is out of date. This one's got the latest upgrade. Look over there. It's a farmer. Let's ask him who's right."

Jack blinked. "So I spent $300 on a GPS system and I'm going to ask a farmer. I could have done that without the system."

"Do you want to be late because you didn't ask?"

Jack pulled over. No way his kid brother was right, but it was time to show the little smart aleck up, and settle once and for all, or at least for a good half an hour, who the dominant brother was.

Jack and Tom got out, and walked over to the farmer. Jack smiled and in his sweetest voice spoke up. "Pardon me, sir."

The farmer spat tobacco juice on the ground. "What can I do for you?"

"From here, how would I get to the Mills Pond Campground. Would we turn right soon or do we need to go another mile."

The farmer said, "Well, first you'd need to get to the other side of the county."

Jack blinked. "Huh?"

"Yeah, West Watercrest is out here, but the Mills Pond Campground is on East Watercrest."

Jack's jaw dropped. That'd another 30 miles with Tom. Could he survive it? He'd find out. He grabbed his younger brother by the arm and headed back to the car.

The farmer said, "A word of advice, boys."

They turned around.

The farmer leaned against his shovel. "Things can get pretty confusing driving in the country. You might want to get one of those GPS things."

http://www.amazon.com/Tales-Dim-Knight-ebook/dp/B004C43H8C/


----------



## Kate Hamilton (Jan 28, 2011)

Photo no. 3

Relinquishing.

Burinda said that in her native India the jay was a symbol of the soul flying to Heaven at death.
Nuala replied that her Celtic folk tale included the raven as a sign of sorrow and grief.
They went together to the graveyard, that sunny day in late Autumn.
'We could sing a song in praise of the birds,' Nuala suggested.
'Or give this one a message.'
'What do you mean?'
'Tell it to return to our ancestors with a song we have made.'
'Give them our present hopes, our future joys,' said Nuala in a voice full of hope and joy.
'Yes,' Burinda replied. 'And,' she added in a wistful tone 'send them our secret sorrows.'

They released the black bird, there in that graveyard and returned hand in hand, free of their burden of sorrow and expectation.

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Line-ebook/dp/B004KZOU3E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304491464&sr=8-1


----------



## kyrin (Dec 28, 2009)

*Soulcatcher (Photo #3)*​
Being a paranormal investigator isn't the easiest job in the world. Sometimes, you have to do things that cause pain to set them right. This was one of those times.

"You have to destroy it," I said.

"I can't do it, Count. It's all I have left."

I looked at the roll of film and the images of the two little angels captured there. I remember how they looked in life. I remember the sound of their laughter. The film made it easy. That was what made it so magical. That was what made it so dangerous. It would be easy to leave him with this memento of times gone by but the price was too high.

"I know what they meant to you," The look he gave me, called me a liar but it was true. I've lost people close to me. There's a void that can't be filled but over time the space can contract and become smaller but it never disappeared. He had to let this go for his own good and more importantly, for theirs. "You have a piece of their souls. They can't rest until you let it go."

Now, he looked at me. The sadness and pain made him seem older than his thirty years. For a moment, I thought he was about to fight me. He could call upon the same magic that he used to forge his soul catcher. I hoped it wouldn't come to that. I'm not a sorcerer but I have power, one that made me uniquely suited for this task.

With a sigh that let me know I had won this battle without having to throw a punch, he handed me the film. I looked at it one last time before I called on the gift that protects me. My friend turned to leave, not wanting to watch this. Slowly and with great care, the magic within the film dissipated. With its departure the angels flew free to wherever it is souls go when they are at peace.

The words of my guardian angel touched my thoughts from across the link we share. She had remained quiet, not wanting to distract me until now. "_Count, he might not be able to forgive you for this._"

"_I'm okay with that, Kara, especially if it helps him get through this._"

It's another thing about this job. Sometimes, you had to take the fall. This time, it was worth it.

EDIT: I hope this fits the parameters for the promotion. I also tied it in to the character from the book I want featured, the Gift of Fury. Oh yeah, it took me about 5 - 10 minutes to get my thoughts and the story straight.


----------



## carolco (Apr 15, 2011)

Gail M Baugniet said:


> #6 Nash Rambler
> On the way to a wedding, we drove past a car dealership. Daddy talked Mom into letting him stop to check out the new cars on display.
> While the salesman explained to Daddy how the Nash would get over 41 miles to the gallon, Mom glared at him while tapping her foot. She'd told him mutiple times she wanted a van for grocery shopping and hauling us kids to Brownies and softball games.
> I didn't care what kind of car they bought, as long as it had those wide, white circles around the middle of each tire. My cousin used the space on her dad's car tires to play tic-tac-toe with her friends. I couldn't wait to invite my friends over after we got our new car.
> ...


41 miles to the gallon is a great mileage! I wish I had it now


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

This is so awesome, guys. Keep it up!


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

Interesting!! =)

Photo #2 -- Guess who...

It's easy to kill kids. Their parents help. A lot. Some ignore them. Most spoil them. Self-esteem instead of self-respect creates the perfect little target.

I'm gifted you know. I have high self-esteem. Quite accomplished actually. I can take a child from over indulged innocent to immortalized victim in 5 easy steps. Soon, 4.

You don't notice me, nor will he. The boogie man is a fallacy. I live among you. Here. A clue. Make it sport. Good luck.

And the link -- Hot Tea (The Tea Series)


----------



## 40977 (Mar 31, 2011)

#5 - Janie Dyes Her Hair

Janie is on the phone again.

"The denim skirt," she says. "With leggings."

I glanced down at my legging-clad legs as I grabbed my twenty bucks from the ATM.

_She could have walked out of earshot. At least pretended not to be such a heinous bitch._

"I tried to get her to buy a new shirt&#8230;Oh yeah. The low V back and camisole combo&#8230;. Totally tragic, but I tried."

_Yes, if, "all those shirts aren't meant for girls your size" counts as trying._

I turned to face her -- all one hundred pound, super skinny, super bitchy Janie. I felt the shame of the morning start to weigh on my shoulders, and though I wanted to call her out, or smack her around with my larger, only-made-for-squashing-things self - I couldn't.

"We can go now," was all I said, before walking to the drugstore.

**

Every time my cousin comes into town (which is, unfortunately, far too often) there is a dire need to fix me up. My hair, my clothes, my diet, my nails, my eyebrows - they're all horridly wrong. In fact, if I was any more ogreish I'd be married to Shrek and talking to a donkey.

Today, we had to fix my roots ("You know that you don't become a natural blonde just by dying it. Don't you care about anything?") and apparently my shirt, which she had just picked out for me on her last visit and has already become hideously out of fashion.

Janie browsed the aisles of Walgreens, occasionally picking up a box of hair color and resting it against my head.

"It's too bad you don't tan well, like I do. Then this color would look much better on you." She reached for a box of platinum blond. "I suppose we could lighten you even further, and try to make you pass for something European. Like, Norwegian or something. They don't tan either."

I reached over for a box of maroon. It was darker and redder than Janie's brunette, and nothing like the platinum box in her hand. "What about this?"

"You'll look like death, obviously."

I dropped the box back on the shelf.

**

Back at the house, I tried not to tell Janie about the burning on my scalp. She'd say that if I took care of myself more often, then I'd know that bleaching always burns a bit.

She and Brenna were going through some magazines in my room, complaining that the bleach smell was far too overpowering for them to wait the twenty minutes with me in the bathroom. I could feel the tears welling in the corner of my eyes, as the smell of ammonia and moldy tile became suffocating.

_It's just temporary. It's just temporary. It's just temporary._

But my head was on fire, and it didn't feel like it was ever going to stop. I dug my nails into my palms to keep from touching it. But I couldn't help it. The tears started to run down my face and into my lap, and I ran to the tub to rinse out my hair. Even under the running water, I could tell that the ends of my hair were now stiff like straw and nearly white.

"You did it too early," Janie said, standing over me as I leaned over the tub. "Your roots are still too dark."

**

As soon as Janie left on Sunday, I went back to the drugstore. The next time she saw me, my hair would be maroon, and my shirt would be purple.

**
Short Story: Effie At The Wedding (http://www.amazon.com/Effie-At-The-Wedding-ebook/dp/B004UN57W4/)

(Let me know if you need me to condense a bit -- thanks for reading!)


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

C.R. Hindmarsh is live!

http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/blast-off-photo-flash-fiction/

Paul


----------



## Chris Strange (Apr 4, 2011)

Paul J Coleman said:


> C.R. Hindmarsh is live!
> 
> http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/blast-off-photo-flash-fiction/
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul!


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

C.R. Hindmarsh said:


> Thanks Paul!


No worries. Keeping the fun rolling. ;-)

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

J. Jay Kamp is Live!

http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/metropolitan-getaway-photo-flash-fiction/

Paul


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

okay, this is fun. good job everyone, here's mine. Thanks for the opportunity, Paul! Lisa

Picture #2:
Busted

A typical Friday night in my life usually doesn't involve the hands of fifteen strangers on my body-at once. My mother can be proud of that, at least. But this wasn't a typical Friday night. This was the night I met my husband. In theory, at least.
Never would have guessed it, though. I did just pull up my shirt and flash the drummer. Not that's there's much to see. But he saw something he liked, because he pointed at me, crooked his finger and said, "Get up here, girl." Who knows, maybe he wanted a closer look the butterfly tattoo on my tummy. 
Right.
Thus, my high-in-the-sky joyride, with hands and fingers in places that would normally solicit a slap. The jumbo-tron had been documenting the whole thing: from my flash, to the wild journey. I got out my cell so I could snap a shot and prove to myself later this really happened.
The crowd dumped me on the stage. I screamed and jumped in a circle when he hopped down from his seat and strode over. Then he lifted his shirt and flashed me. The crowd hooted and whistled and he dipped me for a kiss. His breath smelled like menthol and whiskey.
He returned to his drums, and I fell back onto the crowd, which surfed me to my seat. I got high-fives and fist bumps from everyone around me. I screamed my lungs out for the rest of the show and could barely talk the next day.
"I'm so embarrassed," I told my friend, Julie, the next morning as we basked in the sun on the beach, a surefire way to nurse a hangover. ("Burns off all that alcohol," she liked to say.)
I was putting her theory to the test, when a shadow blocked the sun. "Excuse me," I told the figure disrupting my recovery.
Julie ignored the man, too. "Who's ever going to know, besides me? And twenty-thousand strangers."
I groaned.
The guy looked down at me and smiled. "You're that girl from the concert last night."
Did he recognize my flatter-than-bread chest? "I don't know what you're talking about."
He pointed to my tattoo. "It's you. I recognize the butterfly."
I rolled over onto my stomach but he plopped onto the sand next to me; he hasn't left my side since.
But our kids think Daddy first saw me at the beach.

thanks! My romance novella Spouse Hunting is .99
Spouse Hunting


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Amy Corwin is Live!

http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/life-at-the-atm-photo-flash-fiction/

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Review of Jeanne Miller's _The Red Balloon_:

http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/the-red-balloon-will-change-you/

Paul


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Paul,  thank you for the lovely review.  I'm so happy that you liked The Red Balloon.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JeanneM said:


> Paul, thank you for the lovely review. I'm so happy that you liked The Red Balloon.


No worries. Actually, I thought I would like it from reading your Flash Fiction. I think Flash Fiction is a great way to figure out if you're going to like an Author's other work. ;-)

Paul


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

#6 - I Hate You, Daddy

_Daddy, NO! Please&#8230;read my mind, Daddy. Do not, I repeat DO NOT buy that crummy little Nash!

I will simply die of embarrassment. I can hear all my friends now: "Hey, Amy&#8230;where do you put the wind-up key?" Or, "Swell! Amy's dad joined the circus and got one of those little clown cars."

Don't do this to me, Daddy. Where will I sit, anyway? You and Mommy will get the front seats. What's left? That's not a back seat&#8230;it's luggage space, like that man said. So that's all I am to you now? Luggage?

Oh, Daddy, stop listening to that man. He's funny looking&#8230;and I'll bet he's a big fat liar. Who cares how many miles to the gallon it gets? Gas costs 10 cents a gallon, for Pete's sake! You've got lots and lots of money. You can buy LOADS of gallons. I see all the nickels and quarters that come out of your pocket when you get home. Think of all the gas that can buy.

There was nothing wrong with our big station wagon with the wooden sides. Who cares about a little dry rot, anyway?

Oh my god, he's going to sign the papers. My life is ending at nine years of age.

I hate you, Daddy._

Link to East Wind Returns: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004T3REIU


----------



## toddlombardo (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity. 
My Writing Blog: http://www.ToddWords.com

Picture #3

THE HESITATION OF MAGIC

Lisa didn't know if the magic trick was going to work. She also didn't understand why they agreed to perform their first show in a cemetery. Magic wasn't supposed to be creepy, like about dead bodies and stuff. It was supposed to be fun, and the magic stick she was holding didn't feel so magical.
"You know, Lisa, he doesn't look happy." Angie examined the bird, who squirmed in her hand.
"Well, you wouldn't be happy to if you were about to get beat by a stick."
"He's not really going to get beat by the stick, is he?" Angie asked. "I thought the magic was we put him under the sheet but he disappears?" 
Lisa didn't say anything.
"Maybe we shouldn't do it." Angie couldn't decide if she was asking a question or making a statement. "What do you think?"
"I don't know&#8230;" 
"Everyone's waiting! And we're being ridiculous hiding behind this stupid tree. We need to make a decision. And look at this poor little guy. I want to bring him back."
"Bring him back? You stole him and now you want to bring him back?"
"I didn't steal him, Lisa. I borrowed him."
"Well I don't know what to do. Why am I always in charge?"
"Because you never listen to me."
"Ok, fine. We're gonna do this. Are you ready?"
They heard footsteps from the other side of the tree. Lisa put her finger up to her lips to tell Angie to shush. But it was too late, and Petie was there.
"Hey, ladies!"
"Hi Petie," they said in unison.
"What are you doing over here?"
Lisa said, "We're practicing, ok? Can't you leave us alone?"
"But everybody's waiting."
"We know."
"Ok, well, can I get a photo? For the paper."
"Jesus, you're not still writing that stupid article, are you?" Lisa rolled her eyes.
Petie smiled. He lifted his camera and said, "Both of you."
Lisa said, "We don't feel like it."
"Ok well then pretend I'm not here, ok? I'll just take the picture. Jeez, you two sure are bossy."
Petie took the picture. He pretended to fumble with the camera and said, "So what's the headline, ladies? Is the show going on, or not?"
Lisa said, "Well, I guess you're just gonna have to stick around to find out."


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Isaac Sweeney is Live!

http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/diving-photo-flash-fiction/

Paul


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Paul J Coleman said:


> Isaac Sweeney is Live!
> 
> http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/diving-photo-flash-fiction/
> 
> Paul


Thanks for doing this! It appears BookPumper has some of the nicest readers ever.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

isaacsweeney said:


> Thanks for doing this! It appears BookPumper has some of the nicest readers ever.


I agree. I like to think of it as a family. 

Paul


----------



## telat (Mar 15, 2011)

Just Cause They Make It In Your Size Doesn't Mean You're Supposed To Wear It!

#5

I cannot believe she stole my shoes again! I had the perfect shoes for this outfit, but they were gone. Then I looked for my favorite shirt and guess what.... gone! I had to pull out my 80s outfit I wore for Halloween, and it just does NOT fit as it used to. I had to squeeze into my pants. They used to be loose and go all the way to my ankles. Now they look like what my folks used to call high water britches. The skirt used to fit. Luckily, no one can see the front of the skirt and know I couldn't possibly button it, even though I sprawled out on the bed on my back and sucked it all in. The shirt used to be longer, but it's not anymore. Guess I dried it on hot for too long. It still covers the unbuttoned skirt. Now, I'm standing here at this ATM and hoping I at least got enough money in the bank to get some clothes that fit. I can't just walk around in a any old outfit because as my boss likes to say, "Just cause they make it in your size, doesn't mean you're supposed to wear it."

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XNKJO2


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

*Small hiatus!*

Hi guys, I'm going to be traveling. And I'm also looking for a volunteer Editor for bookPumper.

Paul


----------



## ChristopherDavidPetersen (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Paul, just curious... does every story get published or do you select them from the lot?


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

ChristopherDavidPetersen said:


> Hi Paul, just curious... does every story get published or do you select them from the lot?


So far, all get published.

Paul


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Paul,

This was fun. My story is below, and my book is here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI01Y

Dave

Photo # 6

*My Secret Photograph*

This is the outfit that Chrissy was wearing when she disappeared. I remember because she insisted on wearing it, and that was the description we gave to the police when they came to the house.

That's me in the middle, looking up at my husband as he is interviewed for the umpteenth time. I'm annoyed because he promised to have me home an hour beforehand, and I didn't want to leave the house in the first place.

I don't like looking at this photograph; I find it upsetting. Chrissy disappeared seven months _before_ it was taken. And she wasn't there that night - I'm sure of it - and yet there she is, staring straight at the camera.

She looks frightened.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Of course I do this just after the hiatus starts. Well, here is mine for whenever things start again:

Picture #2

The Smartest Student
by Robin Morris

The cheering crowd lifted Annabelle over their heads and carried her. She couldn't believe it. She won the Think Off! After months of hard work, winning the preliminary rounds, and being sent to the State Finals to represent her college, she was officially the smartest student in her state.
The noise of the crowd was overwhelming. "Ann-a-belle! Ann-a-belle!" they shouted. A dozen pairs of hands supported her, moving her towards the big rally. A huge bonfire had already been set up and would be lit when the crowd arrived.
She had to tell her mom. She had her phone clutched in her hand, so she hit the button that would call her mother's number. "Annabelle! I saw you on TV! Congratulations!" Mom said. Annabelle had to scream over the shouting students who carried her. "Oh Mom! I feel so wonderful!"
The crowd carried Annabelle past the statue of The Goddess, whose priests blessed the Think Off every year. The Goddess was waiting to meet Annabelle in person and congratulate her.
The square at State College was decorated with banners and pendants. Chairs were set up and there was a dance floor. A band warmed up on a stage, waiting for the signal to start playing. The massive pile of logs that would soon be ablaze was surrounded by four priests with torches, also ready for the signal.
The cheering students lifted Annabelle up even higher, and when they were close enough, tossed her onto the logs. That was the signal! The band started playing and the torches were touched to the logs, which burst into flame.
"It's starting, Mom," Annabelle said into her phone. "I Love You." She closed her phone. She felt the warmth of the flames approach. She would be so happy when she met The Goddess.

My book is "Mama" at http://tinyurl.com/44dkf5t


----------



## Joshua Rigley (Mar 19, 2011)

Katrina Williams is live! http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/interstate-95-photo-flash-fiction/

Thanks for your submission. 

P.S. Obviously, I'm the new editor fill-in for Paul while he takes a break. There's a lot of catching up to do though.  Thanks!


----------



## Joshua Rigley (Mar 19, 2011)

Jason Tucker has been published. http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/feeding-lizzie-photo-flash-fiction/ Thanks for your submission!


----------



## Joshua Rigley (Mar 19, 2011)

Paul Dayton has been published. http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/a-state-of-disorder-photo-flash-fiction/ Thanks for your submission!


----------



## Joshua Rigley (Mar 19, 2011)

Lindsay Edmunds has been published. http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/driving-lessons-photo-flash-fiction/ Thanks for your submission!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow...there are some great FF stories going up.  Loving them!


----------



## DianeSontag (May 15, 2011)

Dying of Boredom - Photo #6

"When will this boredom end?" Debbie asked herself. Behind her the voices of her parents and the car salesman wafted out and seemed to float above her head like a gray cloud of nonsense. She shuffled her feet for what seemed like the thousandth time. She placed her hands inside her pockets, she took them back out again. Over and over.

She turned to look at her mother. "Why does Mommy have that mean look on her face?" she wondered to herself. She could see the expression on her father's face. She dared not go over there again. She tried that once - and was shushed and sternly reprimanded for interrupting their important discussions.

"Don't they know how tight this stupid string is around my neck? Don't they know how I hate to wear this stupid hat?" She tried not to think about it, for it made her notice the uncomfortableness all the more.

"I hate going to church on Easter," she continued her negative train of thought. "We always have to get dressed up, polish our stupid shoes, and wear a stupid hat. And Mommy and Daddy always have a fight in the morning about how we are going to be late for church. But we never are." The unpleasantness from the morning had yet to wear off.

She reached her hands into her pockets once more out of sheer boredom. Her eyes fluttered with surprise. Her fingers detected a solid object lodged into the corner of one pocket. She decided to play a guessing game with herself. What was in her pocket? She turned the object around and around in her fingers, avoiding all temptation to cheat. It was not round, but did not have corners. She noticed its crinkled texture. Suddenly she realized... it was a piece of Easter candy. She had hastily stuffed one piece of Easter candy into her pocket as she was rushed out the door to go to church. She had just found her hidden Easter basket from Easter Bunny under the dining room table, but was not allowed to have any of the candy until after they returned from church.

It was the same rule every year, but it did not make following it any easier. It was such an unfair rule. So this year she decided to break it, and had put the candy in her coat pocket when she was sure no one was watching her. She decided now was the perfect time to eat that hidden piece of candy.

The voices of her parents and the car salesmen droned on as she bit into pure chocolate goodness. She sucked on the candy, daring not to chew it for fear someone would notice she had something in her mouth. As the candy grew smaller in her mouth she fingered the foil wrapper.

The wrapper! What was she going to do with the wrapper? She panicked. Surely her mother would find the candy wrapper in her coat pocket. What could she do? She formulated her emergency plan. She sucked the last fragment of chocolate into nothingness and crumpled and squeezed the wrapper into a tiny, tight sphere. She swallowed the final chocolate gulp and carefully brought the tiny wrapper out of her pocket.

Just then her mother appeared. Debby made sure her tiny gasp remained inaudible. She opened her hand just enough to allow the foil sphere to drop silently onto the concrete floor. Her mother looked down at her, smiled, and took her hand to lead her out of the car showroom. She looked up at her mother, smiled, and enjoyed the pleasant thought of her clandestine taste of Easter.

The book I want featured is the one in my signature, Ten Days in the Land of Smile http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZFSUUS

That was fun! Thanks for this opportunity.


----------



## Joshua Rigley (Mar 19, 2011)

Tara Shuler has been published. http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/the-stalker-photo-flash-fiction/ Thanks for your submission!


----------



## Joshua Rigley (Mar 19, 2011)

Christopher Peterson is published: http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/mommys-shiny-flash-photo-flash-fiction/ Thanks for your submission!


----------



## Joshua Rigley (Mar 19, 2011)

Tim Kizer is published: http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/two-left-hands-photo-flash-fiction/ Thanks for your submission!


----------



## carolco (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks a lot, Joshua!


----------



## Joshua Rigley (Mar 19, 2011)

Richard Jackson has been published: http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/soulcatcher-photo-flash-fiction/ Thanks for your submission!


----------



## Joshua Rigley (Mar 19, 2011)

Tracy Machini has been published: http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/janie-dyes-her-hair-photo-flash-fiction/. Thanks for your submission!


----------



## Joshua Rigley (Mar 19, 2011)

Lisa Scott has been published: http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/busted-photo-flash-fiction/. Thanks for your submission!


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

OK, so I thought of doing this for a while, but it wasn't until I poured myself some coffee on this Sunday morning that I sat down and did it. Here's my flash fiction for photograph #1.

Two Miles and Seven Years

"It says in two miles to take the exit on your left." Nothing had been said between the two in the last minute and this was his way of trying to smooth over the growing tension. It wasn't terribly effective.
"Yeah," she nodded slowly, not taking her eyes off the road. She was going to make a sarcastic comment regarding how surprised she was. The last thing he'd said was that she was going to take the left exit in three miles. But she didn't say a word. She just nodded, still thinking of the beach, just north of Depoe Bay. Not even thirty minutes ago they were leaning back on a piece of driftwood, watching the Pacific, each clasping a clear plastic cup with red wine. It was the exact spot they used to go when they first started dating. Seven years ago. A place they hadn't come to in several years until this morning, when he asked if she might want to go back. It was a perfect July day, a rare afternoon without that frigid fog sucking away all warmth. And there they just sat on a blanket, for an hour, drinking, watching the tide go out like her expression and her mood. From expectant and jubilant to almost bereaved.
"It says in one mile to take-"
"Let me guess, to take the left exit?"
He stared at her, was going to ask if she was mad at him, but didn't. It was obvious that she was mad at him. Or disappointed with him. He didn't really care to figure out the details of exactly which one. He looked back down to the GPS and back up to the road. "Yeah."
"Why do you even use that thing? We know exactly where to go."
"Maybe this will give us a better route."
"But it's been giving us the exact same route we always used to go."
"But it's been a few years. I want to make sure."
"I know where to go."
"I know you do. But we used to get lost sometimes, remember?"
"Yes, I remember." She flicked up her turning signal and veered into the exit lane. "I remember."

Here's the link for my latest book: http://www.amazon.com/Redemption-Mr-Sturlubok-Choose-ebook/dp/B004XDC3PA

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## jasonmtucker (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd like to thank you once again for featuring my story on the site. There are some great stories up and I love seeing all of the different takes on these photos! It's great fun.


----------



## Joshua Rigley (Mar 19, 2011)

William Peter Grasso has been published: http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/i-hate-you-daddy-photo-flash-fiction/. Thanks for your submission!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks so much Joshua!


----------



## kyrin (Dec 28, 2009)

*Pass or Fail (Photo #5)*

"I thought our target was Bolland," Cummins said.

Mueller smiled to himself as he repeated the words of his mentor. "A man with a family is a man with a weakness waiting to be exploited."

"I don't understand."

He didn't expect Cummins to understand. The man was here to be evaluated and to learn. Mueller put down the binoculars to look at the man seated next to him in the nondescript hybrid. He didn't need to watch the young woman in the checkered shirt. He had studied her routine. He already knew where she was going and her plans for the evening. This operation wasn't about her or Bolland. It was about Cummins.

"No matter how old a child gets, in a parent's eyes, they'll always be their little girl or boy."

"You're going to threaten his daughter to get to him?" Cummins asked.

Mueller didn't make a habit of answering questions he thought were stupid. This time, he made an exception to that rule. Cummins was on the right track. He just needed a little guidance. Not everyone worked the way Mueller did and with good reason. It was important that Cummins learned how things were going to be.

"No, I'm not going to do any such thing," Again, there was that look of confusion on Cummins' face. Mueller was beginning to get tired of it. The man really needed to develop a poker face. "Anyone can make threats. You're going to show Bolland we mean business."

"How?"

"You don't have to kill her. Use your imagination, indulge yourself. Just make sure she's hurt and scared."

From his file, he had assumed Cummins would have no problem with this kind of work but it was important to see how he operated in the field. How Cummins carried out the task would tell Mueller more about the man than the file ever could. He opened the car door for him to get out. "Report back when it's done."

Mueller drove off a short distance before activating his cell. He had a bad feeling about Cummins. It would be safer to delete him. Hired guns were almost as cheap as bullets and just as expendable. By tomorrow, he would know if his man had passed or failed this test.

Note: "I thought our target was Bolland," Cummins said.

Mueller smiled to himself as he repeated the words of his mentor. "A man with a family is a man with a weakness waiting to be exploited."

"I don't understand."

He didn't expect Cummins to understand. The man was here to be evaluated and to learn. Mueller put down the binoculars to look at the man seated next to him in the nondescript hybrid. He didn't need to watch the young woman in the checkered shirt. He had studied her routine. He already knew where she was going and her plans for the evening. This operation wasn't about her or Bolland. It was about Cummins.

"No matter how old a child gets, in a parent's eyes, they'll always be their little girl or boy."

"You're going to threaten his daughter to get to him?" Cummins asked.

Mueller didn't make a habit of answering questions he thought were stupid. This time, he made an exception to that rule. Cummins was on the right track. He just needed a little guidance. Not everyone worked the way Mueller did and with good reason. It was important that Cummins learned how things were going to be.

"No, I'm not going to do any such thing," Again, there was that look of confusion on Cummins' face. Mueller was beginning to get tired of it. The man really needed to develop a poker face. "Anyone can make threats. You're going to show Bolland we mean business."

"How?"

"You don't have to kill her. Use your imagination, indulge yourself. Just make sure she's hurt and scared."

From his file, he had assumed Cummins would have no problem with this kind of work but it was important to see how he operated in the field. How Cummins carried out the task would tell Mueller more about the man than the file ever could. He opened the car door for him to get out. "Report back when it's done."

Mueller drove off a short distance before activating his cell. He had a bad feeling about Cummins. It would be safer to delete him. Hired guns were almost as cheap as bullets and just as expendable. By tomorrow, he would know if his man had passed or failed this test.

*Note: *I decided to post a little more flash fiction just for the hell of it. I did this story the same time as my other one. I figured that I may as well post it here and bump the thread. This piece also ties into one of my books. It takes place just after Fall from Grace. By the way, thanks for posting my other story on your site.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok, I have to say that I'm really disappointed in how the original purpose of this thread--and the thing that I spent time and energy on--was completely dropped and never referred to again. What happened to the reviews, Paul? I understand that with the dropping out of several participants that you, Paul, felt the need to re-vamp the thread. I totally get that. I understand the need to transition to something that wouldn't fall apart if some participants dropped out. Either a writer sent a story in or she didn't. No loss to the thread or your website if she didn't. There were plenty who were anxious to send material in, keep the momentum going, and good for them.

But why couldn't you have fulfilled the expectations of the review participants who did stay involved and who did take the time to review each others' books? After all, you said you would. Couldn't the reviews that had been respectfully submitted have been interspersed with the flash fiction pieces? You said that was the plan.

I checked back to the BookPumper site regularly until I finally realized that the reviews were tossed aside in favor of the stories, and frankly, even those postings became more and more rare. I've given up checking the BookPumper site, but before abandoning the whole project and chalking it up to a bad experience, I did want to say how disappointed I was in the complete lack of follow through. If this was supposed to create a community feeling or commaraderie among writers, it failed. At least, for me, it did.

Donna


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not sure mine was ever posted. I did it quite some time ago.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Mysterygirl said:


> Ok, I have to say that I'm really disappointed in how the original purpose of this thread--and the thing that I spent time and energy on--was completely dropped and never referred to again. What happened to the reviews, Paul? I understand that with the dropping out of several participants that you, Paul, felt the need to re-vamp the thread. I totally get that. I understand the need to transition to something that wouldn't fall apart if some participants dropped out. Either a writer sent a story in or she didn't. No loss to the thread or your website if she didn't. There were plenty who were anxious to send material in, keep the momentum going, and good for them.
> 
> But why couldn't you have fulfilled the expectations of the review participants who did stay involved and who did take the time to review each others' books? After all, you said you would. Couldn't the reviews that had been respectfully submitted have been interspersed with the flash fiction pieces? You said that was the plan.
> 
> ...


Hi Donna,

As soon as I get back to USA, your review will be the first thing posted. I'm working right now on getting an editor for BP. So hopefully we can get the whole thing re-started sooner. Sorry for the delay! 

Paul


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

dgaughran said:


> I'm not sure mine was ever posted. I did it quite some time ago.


i don't think mine was, either. such is life.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Well,

It sound like they are getting back on track.

I am at peace with the world.

Dave


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

dgaughran said:


> I am at peace with the world.


oh i did not mean to imply otherwise - or that i wasn't! i couldn't find the right emoticon for 'ironic distance' so i'll stick with my standby:


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I ended up posting my review on Amazon and Smashwords (Wiener Blüt) but the reviewer of my book never did one. Later I did a flash fiction for the new version of the site, but that hasn't been posted. I hope the site can be active again in one form or another.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

bookPumper is coming back to life!! Jeanne's review of Donna's book is live:

http://bookpumper.com/2011/08/the-enemy-we-know-review/

Paul


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

We missed you!  Happy to see you back.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

JeanneM said:


> We missed you! Happy to see you back.


Thanks Jeanne. 

Paul


----------



## Bailey Bristol (Mar 22, 2011)

#6 My New Mary Janes by Bailey Bristol
I love shoes. I always have. In fact, there's nothing that lifts my spirits more than finding a great new pair. The pain of finding a place in the closet for them is completely eclipsed by the joy in the purchase. I have a red pair that I call my "walking into the fire" shoes. They're open-toed. A girl's gotta feel pretty darn brave to walk into the fire in open-toed shoes! So I wear them when a need a particularly large dose of courage.
That's the way it was with the Mary Janes. Of course with them, it was more than just courage. I wore them every time I wanted to feel pretty, fashionable, classy, intelligent, charming, graceful, clever...well, you get the picture. I LOVED my Mary Janes. There was nothing in the world like shiny black patent leather with a little strap across the instep to shout "quality".

But the day this photo was taken, they were killing me. I'd outgrown them about a month earlier, yet I wore them anyway, suffering through every step. It was humiliating. "Honey, if you have to go to the bathroom that badly then go! Now!" My mother was sooooo embarrassed. The way I walked she assumed that was my problem, no matter how many times I had told her that my feet hurt. For Mama, sore feet were a way of life, hence, my complaints just fell on deaf ears.

So I suffered. Usually I could smile through the pain, but this photographer caught me in a weak moment. I admit it. That particular day I could easily have tossed those patent puppies right out the car window. But I didn't. In fact, this was the last photo before I permanently altered those beauties, with an exacto knife off of my dad's desk. It wasn't exactly a fashion statement, but I thought my alteration was brilliant. My feet no longer hurt!

But my Mama threw them away. For some reason she was embarrassed by my open-toed Mary Janes.
.......................

Bailey Bristol is author of an American historical suspense LOVE WILL FOLLOW.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Dan Meade's _The Quaking Sun_ gets reviewed by Donna White Glaser:

http://bookpumper.com/2011/08/the-quaking-sun-review/

Paul


----------



## MichaelEgon (Jul 25, 2011)

#6
- 255 words.


"Hey, boss. Look at this." I shoved the photo on to my editor's desk.

He frowned. "Not now, Bob."

"Just look."

He examined the photo. "So what?"

"So look at the poster. 47 miles per gallon and the pic had to have been taken in the 1950's."

His frown wrinkled his entire forehead. "Again, so what? A new Toyota Prius will get that much."

"But back in the '50's? And what kind of car is it? And what happened to it? Lots of questions I could research."

He looked at me over the edge of his glasses. "And who's going to care?"

I had saved my killer argument for last. "Do you who that quy in the background is?"

He held the foto close and squinted.
“No.”
"It's Hans Blauer. He was one of the German rocket scientists form Pennemunde we brought over after the war. I ran the pic through the facial recognition software."

“That's for official use only!”
"Maybe he designed the engine. Maybe I could find out."
“He'd be dead by now.”
“Nobody knows what happened to him. He disappeared in 1960 or so the official version goes. Boss, give me two weeks to dig around, ok?”
He handed me the photo and gave me an evil grin. “You got one week, sport. If you don't have a damn interesting story by then, I'm putting you on the soccer moms story.” 
I left his office at a run.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Todd Lombardo is Live!

http://bookpumper.com/2011/08/the-hesitation-of-magic-photo-flash-fiction/

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Robin Morris is Live!

http://bookpumper.com/2011/08/the-smartest-student-photo-flash-fiction/

Paul


----------



## Philip Brown (Jan 31, 2011)

Very cool--I like it! As a high school English teacher, this is the kind of activity that gets students to write some good stuff.


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Philip Brown said:


> Very cool--I like it! As a high school English teacher, this is the kind of activity that gets students to write some good stuff.


Philip, good point. Plus, it's quick and easy for readers to get hooked on the authors. Life is good.

Paul


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Two comments already for my story! Cool!


----------



## SeanPB (Feb 23, 2011)

Picture #5 PLEASE, I NEED IT

"Come on, be there, be there." Janie wasn't sure exactly how much was in her account, she was never one to keep a tight grip on her two-week paycheck. With debit card purchases at Hot Topic and California Pizza Kitchen, plus that skirt and shirt at Mondo Fashions. Add in the bills. Rent came out next check, so it was a slot machine pull as she punched in her account number and let the dread hover.

Allison chatted away on her phone, the one where she had an app for that, and always knew how much cash was on hand. Well, good for her. Sorry if I couldn't afford the monthly charge, a hundred plus a month, no thank you, I'll stick with my Pay As I Go.

Janie sneaked a peek as she punched in the amount. Still chatting away, with no idea about the tension building. She was the one who suggested margaritas at Houlihan's, where the Bartender was very cute and very loose with the tequila.

I've got the money. I'm sure of it. Her thoughts tried to convince her, and she sent her request into the electronic ether and waited for the machine to pass judgement.

http://www.amazon.com/ROLL-OF-THE-DIE-ebook/dp/B004OYT8MO


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Javier is Live!

http://bookpumper.com/2011/08/decontamination-photo-flash-fiction/

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Elle Shearson talks about the "Ghost Bride." Video:

http://bookpumper.com/2011/08/ghost-bride-of-tijuana/

Paul


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Gail is live!

http://bookpumper.com/2011/09/nash-rambler/

Paul


----------



## Mrs.Smith (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm taking on photo #1!

*The Bet*

"Seriously. Why do you need three different maps all at once? I didn't think we were that far. "
"Because," Paul started as he looked in the rear view mirror, "Nick and I have an ongoing bet to see which one is better."
"A bet?" I ask with a laugh.
Nick looks over his shoulder at me from the passenger seat, "I said the GPS you can get on your phone is faster than the one that comes with your car."
"Ok, wait. So then what's up with the store bought one?"
"I said that the car and the store bought ones are the more reliable."
"Hence the use of all three." Nick stated. "And by the way, for the record, I'm gonna win this bet."
"Whatever! I've got this one in the bag!"
"Say what you like, I'm gonna win and Sean here will be my witness to winning."
"Me! You two aren't dragging me into the middle of your crazy world."
Looking in the mirror again, Paul laughed at me. "Too late man. You're already in the car."

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004D9FF54
Thanks so much! This was fun


----------

